# Waiting to take possession...



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there everyone, this is the nice old grammy







of the 'one old fart and one nice grammy' twosome. We are old hands at camping (about 100 years between the two of us) but very new to the world of trailer ownership, unless you count tent trailers (we have had two). We just purchased a 25RSS with delivery somewhere in early May.







We love to boondock in British Columbia and Alberta and are certainly looking forward to having a few more of the comforts of home. Our TV is 1 2002 Ford Expedition but, being the grammy person that I am, I cannot tell you what kind of hitch we have, it's black!!!







I am hoping there are some other Pacific Northwest Outbackers out there who might be interested in some kind of get together. Let me know, Grammy Jodi


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Grammy!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jodi, We're from Eastern Washington (Yep the dry part) and would love to hook up sometime. We've got several trips planned this year, mostly Washington & Oregon, but our week long June trip maybe up to BC and the Canadian Rockies.


----------

